# Early Lease Termination - Option B



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

HPIA4v2 said:


> But outside TX, in other states, lesse hasn't paid for the sales tax on the residual portion so this is not correct, right?


Correct, the rules will vary by state.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

quackbury said:


> At least she doesn't swim out to the troopships.


:thumbup::thumbup:

She doesn't have to swim out 'cause the troops all know to come by yo' house.

Disclaimer: I was in the high school band with all the ghetto kids -- I got good at this. They called me Poindexter, then, one time I showed up for band practice in my mom's BMW 2800, after which the moniker "Richey Rich" was attached... so I just went back to being courteous  Man's gotta know his limitations.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

jjrandorin said:


> I have been exceedingly happy with mine, but they (the cars and the company) are not perfect by any stretch.


One great contribution of Tesla is to keep new G20 and used F30 prices depressed, e.g. a friend got a 2.5-year old 2017 330i + premium + tech + [email protected] miles for $25k + tax + fees! That car even have timing chain warranty for 15 years/150000 miles. If it were with HID light it probably would be in my garage.


----------



## beatmstrj (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I hate to revive old threads, but I had no idea there were this many replies and I don't usually abandon my threads. Rather than replying to stuff I figured I would just provide an update.

I finished out the remaining six months of my lease. About one month prior to lease turn in one of my front tires went flat. When I removed it, about a full inch of the inside tread band had mysterious vanished (worn itself down due to aggressive toe/camber on the m3 I guess). It seemed a little unusual but nothing I could really do at that point. I was a bit stranded at the time with no spare and no way to reinflate my tire and I refused to let BMW tow me to their $500/tire sales shop. Wound up getting towed home, jacked up my car and found out my other front tire was ready to blow as well in the exact same way (something to look out for I guess). I was at probably around 34k miles and never really pushed my car too hard or tracked. I ordered some cheap aftermarket tires to replace the fronts, then realized me rears were just below 4/32" so I wound up getting replacements for those. All told I spent just under $500 for 4 tires, and while they were the exact same rating as the Michelin tires that came with it, BMW doesn't care what brand they are and I wasn't about to donate $2000 worth of new tires to them. I had 4 small dings in my hood from dropping an eazy-up on top of my car (ouch), but I was charged nothing for lease turn-in other than my disposition fee.

I waited about a month and ordered a Tesla Model 3 Performance. I've been a BMW fan for a while (and still am), and while driving the Model 3 definitely doesn't feel like driving an M3, it's light years ahead in the technology realm (and fast AF).

Overall pretty happy with my decision, bummed I couldn't get one sooner, but I have no regrets. I was able to take advantage of the most recent price drop on the Model 3 so that saved me $2k, and California still has about $3k worth of rebates available which is nice.


----------



## Thefiasco (Dec 3, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> I have a friend with a short automotive attention span. He went from a leased M235i to a leased M240i, because it has 30 more horsepower and a new iDrive. BFD. He's also flat broke, from making almost continuous car lease payments for the last 30 years. "Almost" because he actually bought one car in those 30 or so years. But, he had the car's engine tuned to the point that it exploded. He went back to leasing after that expensive lesson.


some of us earn enough money that a lease will not result in bankruptcy


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to the annual revival of this thread from 2019. See everybody here again sometime in late 2022. Maybe we can talk about the next covid variation by then.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Thefiasco said:


> some of us earn enough money that a lease will not result in going being broke


I make so much money that Ive hired this ard guy to post for me....


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

1968BMW2800 said:


> I think Quack is callin' you "small minded," but I'm not sure. I believe the proper and courteous response to this would be, "I know you are, but what am I?" Or, in a pinch, "So's yer mama." And I say that as someone with a solid background in the humanities. 👼


Yes he is: "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds, adored by little statesmen and philosophers and divines"


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> Congratulations on figuring out how to minimize the haircut/scalping your in for by ~$1000. But, that's still a $5k haircut/scalping for not keeping an exceptionally nice car for the entire three years. Since you currently have an M3, stopping your CO2 emissions six months earlier to save the planet is probably not your motivation. You have what I call a "short automotive attention span."
> 
> I have a friend with a short automotive attention span. He went from a leased M235i to a leased M240i, because it has 30 more horsepower and a new iDrive. BFD. He's also flat broke, from making almost continuous car lease payments for the last 30 years. "Almost" because he actually bought one car in those 30 or so years. But, he had the car's engine tuned to the point that it exploded. He went back to leasing after that expensive lesson.


I had a friend like that, although in part he rolled his cars so often because he could only afford old cars, had shit credit so he got dealer subprime financing at 25% p.a., couldn't afford to service them and drove them very hard. Still, I once saw him change his mind and trade in a car after 6 weeks. He bought it because his boss had one and he saw her as a mentor. Then after he bought it, she said "Yeah but my car is shit and I can't wait to get rid of it."


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Thefiasco said:


> some of us earn enough money that a lease will not result in bankruptcy


What a d*ck. Joined 48 hours ago, made 1 total post and thinks he is a baller. I mean, we were all young and stupid once, but you probably should have checked out some of Putzer's past posts before you trolled him. He could probably buy and sell you three times over, just with the money in his sofa cushions.

Welcome to my Ignore list, Sparky. 

PS: Report back when you earn enough money to pay cash for your next car.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

quackbury said:


> PS: Report back when you earn enough money to pay cash for your next car.


This is actually our preferred method to purchase cars. We keep a separate account which receives a direct deposit as part of the saving process. That said, the last purchase we received a price too good to decline due to 'Financing' incentives. From that I learned you can finance as much, or as little, as you want to receive the incentives. For the dealer to get their cut of the incentives you have to make three payments.... sometimes it pays to play their financing games... certainly did back in 2018 for us.


----------

